# GHRP-6 and fertility....



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bit of a bizarre question but told a mate id ask the question, like above, can running only GHRP-6 effect fertility in any way, damage male sperm aswell as lowering the count?

my mates trying for a baby soon but users GHRP-6 daily, no other meds, just GHRP-6. Asked me to ask you lot whether it would harm his man juice ha

thanks

also, out of interest, what effect does running only GH have on sperm and fertility?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it certainly shouldnt do pal


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Bit off topic, but how is he getting on using ghrp by itself without aas?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Nemises said:


> Bit off topic, but how is he getting on using ghrp by itself without aas?


Hes got a fast metabolism and struggles keeping/putting weight on, but with GHRP-6 hes got some good muscle volume and his appetite is top notch.

he doesnt really want to come off, but his missus wants a baby so hes asking around about GHRP-6 and fertility issues.

are there any meds available that would increase sperm count but without damaging it?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

proviron and clomid pal


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> proviron and clomid pal


Sorry for the off topic but does relate sort of. Would proviron and chlomid help alot if someone had a naturally low sperm count??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hilly said:


> proviron and clomid pal


clomid, ouch, doubt he'd enjoy the sides lol

What kind of dosage are we talking about, 100mg Prov ED? 100mg Clomid too?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

HMG is the boyo for fertility isnt it? 75iu-150iu ed with prov


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i believe it helps with sperm volume not 100% sure on the sperm count however i no both dutch scott and pscarb have used to help with fertility and had success. i believe proviron was like 200mg per day


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

how badly and how long were they shud down do u no???


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very long times mate over a year.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hilly said:


> i believe it helps with sperm volume not 100% sure on the sperm count however i no both dutch scott and pscarb have used to help with fertility and had success. i believe proviron was like 200mg per day


would using an UGL lab Proviron or Clomid give the same results, be ok to use?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it depends mate. If the ugl lab stuff is real then of course it will give the same results. However their is no gaurantee it is real or its dosed at it says.

For me i always use pharma stuff for pct as this is very important. for gear im not to botherd as its muscle gains its effecting were as if pct meds are fake then ure messing with recovery.

same as if i was trying to get a girl pregnant. its about having a child so you can be 110% sure i would be forking out the extra for pharma. if a child is that important then no cost is to much


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hilly said:


> it depends mate. If the ugl lab stuff is real then of course it will give the same results. However their is no gaurantee it is real or its dosed at it says.
> 
> For me i always use pharma stuff for pct as this is very important. for gear im not to botherd as its muscle gains its effecting were as if pct meds are fake then ure messing with recovery.
> 
> same as if i was trying to get a girl pregnant. *its about having a child so you can be 110% sure i would be forking out the extra for pharma. if a child is that important then no cost is to much*


couldnt agree more, but had to ask the question incase my mate asks me.

what about HCG, pharma, would that be one of the better meds to take regulary, could even stack it with Proviron?

just trying to cover all the bases as im probably seeing the guy later today.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hcg should be added if he has been shut down for a while. if i was trying for a baby after being shut down for a long time i would use as a minimum.

hcg

rohm pct caps x 1 a day

extra 50mg clomid possibly more in the initial week.

200mg proviron per day.

hmg - if i could afford and source it also

after doing this for 30-45 days depending on how shut down i was i would go for bloods and get sperm count done 2 weeks once all drugs had been clean apart from the proviron which i would keep in.

then depending on bloods would depend on approach.

i would really advise speaking to hacksii and mars on this as they really know their stuff


----------

